# nightime pics



## Graeme01 (Sep 7, 2009)

Just headed out into the city for a spot of nightime photography for the first time.

I had the settings a bit off for most of them as they turned out quite grainy but this one i like so thought i would share. Not bad for a first attempt 

what you think? :


----------



## aguycalledmal (Dec 28, 2007)

Inner ring road Leeds


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

nice shot. Are you using a tripod or freehand? if your not using one i would highly recommend you get a tripod as your night shots will look alot better!


----------



## Graeme01 (Sep 7, 2009)

aguycalledmal said:


> Inner ring road Leeds


:wave:



Philuk said:


> nice shot. Are you using a tripod or freehand? if your not using one i would highly recommend you get a tripod as your night shots will look alot better!


yeh i was using a tripod still need lots of practice


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

oo didnt mean for that to sounds harsh. :/ i just reread it. i like the shot alot i just meant you would find it easier with a tripod  sorry! lol


----------



## Graeme01 (Sep 7, 2009)

Philuk said:


> oo didnt mean for that to sounds harsh. :/ i just reread it. i like the shot alot i just meant you would find it easier with a tripod  sorry! lol


haha dont worry i didnt think that i mean it looking at the pics on here by other i want so much more practice! got a half decent camera that im getting the hang of using now so getting the bug for it now


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

What are these pictures called when you see the car lights but not the cars ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rickparmar said:


> What are these pictures called when you see the car lights but not the cars ?


Light trails, long exposure shots?


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

Get on a motorway bridge and try something like 10+ sec exposure, you may have to mess around with your cameras WB because of the street lights


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

thought i recognised it when i sore it.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Vmlopes said:


> Get on a motorway bridge and try something like 10+ sec exposure, you may have to mess around with your cameras WB because of the street lights


As a rule of thumb, I use tungsten for under street lighting, or lighting things up with a maglite :thumb:

Play around and you can create some nice hues.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

use a remote release and lock up the mirror and also use the lowest iso you can and hope for lots of traffic like this


the glasgow rush hour by martin woods, on Flickr


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mtxfiesta said:


> use a remote release and lock up the mirror and also use the lowest iso you can and hope for lots of traffic like this
> 
> 
> the glasgow rush hour by martin woods, on Flickr


Very nice. where were you stood taking that??


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

There's a walkway bridge that you can get to from just off suchiehall street


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

mtxfiesta said:


> There's a walkway bridge that you can get to from just off suchiehall street


ah, turned out well :thumb:

wasnt sure if it was near sauchiehall street or somewhere else that looked similar.

think i have seen a few of your pics on TP as well, always look good


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Mick said:


> Very nice. where were you stood taking that??


Behind the camera?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

LeadFarmer said:


> Behind the camera?


actually, if you read it, hes using a remote release, so may well be beside it


----------

